# What is this?



## D'Riverrat (Oct 31, 2014)

Found this on a creek bank up in Talking Rock Georgia. It fits comfortably in the palm of my hand with the flat side down.


----------



## D'Riverrat (Oct 31, 2014)

66 views and nobody has any clue?


----------



## D'Riverrat (Oct 31, 2014)

Any idea who might be able to identify this?


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 31, 2014)

Geofact. In other words, just a rock.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 31, 2014)

Sedimentary rock with the middle layers washed away more than the outside.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 1, 2014)

drippin' rock said:


> Geofact. In other words, just a rock.



This^


----------



## D'Riverrat (Nov 1, 2014)

The ridge that runs all the way around the smaller side is to perfect. Defiantly man made.


----------



## dtala (Nov 1, 2014)

it's a rock. NOT man made.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like a natural rock to me, too. Nature can produce some unique things.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Nov 1, 2014)

D'Riverrat said:


> The ridge that runs all the way around the smaller side is to perfect. Defiantly man made.



Ok, so what is it then?


----------



## dh88 (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like a geofact to me also


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 1, 2014)

Geofact.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 2, 2014)

Loin cloth wrinkle remover!


----------



## WoodyMallard (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not sure what it is either, but a guy brought a very similar stone to the artifacts day at Indian Spring a couple of weeks ago. It looked almost like yours, except larger. No one was able to tell him what it was, but it is interesting that they look so much a like, not to be man made.


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't count the number of triangle pieces of Quartz I've picked up only to see on closer examination it was natural fracturing and not knapped. 

Hey, maybe a native picked up this rock and cracked a nut with it. That would make it a tool.


----------



## dukedog1 (Nov 3, 2014)

indian love stone.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks like a water-worn rock. Paperweight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Loin cloth wrinkle remover!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2014)

dukedog1 said:


> indian love stone.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 16, 2014)

It could be a broken tubular atlatl weight, but the interior grove does not look perfectly straight and it would be a very large one.  It being worn like it is does not help.  Odds point more to a geofact, but just throwing something out there for you.


----------

